# Prom Girl



## xxWesxx (May 4, 2013)

This was a shot that I had done during prom night at our school. 

Camera: Cannon Rebel T3i 18-55mm Cannon
Place: Greenbrier TN


----------



## timor (May 4, 2013)

Is that before the prom ? Or after, early in the morning, on way home ?


----------



## mishele (May 4, 2013)

Nothing says prom like railroad tracks.


----------



## xxWesxx (May 4, 2013)

Before and, mishele, XD that is something she wanted, i dont always do things that i want to do , but this is something she wanted, and shes the one that signs that name on my check lol


----------



## timor (May 4, 2013)

Mishele, you changed your avatar ! Hey, is that you right after the prom ?


----------



## mishele (May 4, 2013)

timor said:


> Mishele, you changed your avatar ! Hey, is that you right after the prom ?



Lol Yes!! My after prom party was interesting to say the least.


----------



## ronlane (May 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Mishele, you changed your avatar ! Hey, is that you right after the prom ?
> ...



"Oh Stiffler's Mom" interesting?


----------



## Parker219 (May 4, 2013)

When I think prom, I think colorful prom dresses, flowers, and a kid that normally wears baggy jeans dressed up nice for once.

However even though this picture does not represent prom or even love for that matter in my opinion anyway, I still think for what she wanted it came out good.

If anything, maybe a different pose for her, because her arm looks...big. Do you have any where the guy touches her face/neck?


----------



## xxWesxx (May 4, 2013)

^^ parker i like your idea with the new pose. This was my first time taking pictures of a big girl ya know? im used to the stick girls lol. But i kinda see where your going at this


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2013)

xxWesxx said:


> Before and, mishele, XD that is something she wanted, i dont always do things that i want to do , but this is something she wanted, and shes the one that signs that name on my check lol



Yup. Looks good pretty much on most levels. Seems like a big dust bunny was half-way cloned out in the sky to the left of the boy's head, so I might touch that up a bit more with the clone tool and make a perfect repair. I swear, I always have 2 or 3 dust bunnies on my sensor within 2 or 3 days of cleaning it. Railroad tracks are actually iconic to many young people...doggone it, people LIKE them!

As far as her arm...you could have put the boy's arm on top of hers, thus drawing emphasis away from her bare arm. It's an old posing trick for sleeveless dresses.


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2013)

This was a paid shoot? A little underexposed on the subjects. I might have tried to have the tracks lead off at a diagonal. Shooting on tracks is a FELONY and I know of one photographer who was fined - after the fact when he posted on a public site


----------



## FanBoy (May 4, 2013)

Good shot, felony or not.


----------



## texkam (May 4, 2013)

Selective color the dress and you have a winner.


----------



## Tee (May 4, 2013)

texkam said:


> Selective color the dress and you have a winner.



You forgot the sarcasm icon or else someone might think you were being serious.


----------



## xxWesxx (May 4, 2013)

^^ Lol  thanks guys, Yes it was a paid shoot, this was my first one. Im 17 XD Ive only been in photography for about a year. Im pretty new to Photoshop, got it maybe a year ago as well.  And yea those dust bunnys lol
Thank you so much guys for the help! Anymore tips?
Actually looking back at the "dust bunny" that was actually a photoshop error on my part. I had a bunch of telephone wires i couldnt avoid so i used my photoshop plugin worm wire to get rid of that. I wasnt aware of that till you pointed it out! thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 4, 2013)

On your FB page, I would lose all of selective color, tilts, and I would double check WB and focus on almost everything. If you want to be a PRO.. only put up your best!


----------



## xxWesxx (May 4, 2013)

^^ Well, that page is only for show, nothing business wise. I have a website that I will be working on soon with only best work!


----------



## rexbobcat (May 4, 2013)

Did you add the DoF blur in post processing? I can't see the exif on my phone but this seems to be shot around 55mm and with that lens it's hard to get the DoF that shallow for my recollection. Lol


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2013)

If it can be seen it will be seen. He's right. Only post good images


----------



## xxWesxx (May 4, 2013)

Yes the Blur was post proccess, i used the quick selection tool, and i used a Gaussian blur  And idk, i actually like my selective color ones, And the white balance, ive noticed with facebook, the colors are some times off, and my Sharpness is lost. I think this has something to do with Format factory, when i convert from RAW to Jpeg. Or its facebook issues.


----------



## ktan7 (May 6, 2013)

Beautiful. This photo tells a story.


----------

